# Amberleah lou lou had her blood work drawn



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I took Amberleah lou lou to get the blood work done for her adrenals and they sedated her, she bit me twice they had to take it from her neck. I got so dizzy I had to sit down, blood all over. Her blood didn't want to clot up so he gave her Vitamin K. I was driving her home and she was coming out of it and freak me out crying and moving her head everywhere. But we got home I put her on blanket and looked at her her face and body was swelled up and big red hives. She looked bad. Picture Attached after she got shot so went down some so not near as bad. So I put her back in car and 30 min drive she had to get a shot for reaction. The Dr showed me her tube of blood and it suppose to clot and has not and he needs to spin it so he can send it to the University hospital to test her adrenals. Now he is worried about that and what is causing he blood not to clot.
What do you think?
It will be around Friday or Monday to get results. But if Dr cant get to clot he has to call University see what they want him to do.


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Poor baby!! Gentle hugs for her!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh that poor baby. She has been through so much. I'm so sorry.

I know that fish oil can prolong clotting time, but I wouldn't think it would be so severe as to not clot at all in the tube??

Von Willebrands disease is a disorder where a dogs blood doesn't clot properly. It is most often found in dobermans. 

I hope they can get to the bottom of her problems. They checked her thyroid, right?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> oh that poor baby. She has been through so much. I'm so sorry.
> 
> I know that fish oil can prolong clotting time, but I wouldn't think it would be so severe as to not clot at all in the tube??
> 
> ...


When she went to University hospital they Check her Thyroid.

Hemolysis Normal [Normal]
Lipemia Normal [Normal]
Icterus Normal [Normal]
Tot Protein 6.7 [6.0-7.4] g/dL
RBC 8.20 H [6.10-8.10] x10.e6/uL
Hgb 18.7 [14.0-19.3] g/dL
Hct 54.3 [41.0-55.0] %
HCT Spun 55 [40-55] %
MCV 66.2 [62.0-71.0] fL
MCH 22.9 [22.0-25.0] pg
MCHC 34.5 [33.0-36.0] g/dL
CHCM 34.2 [33.5-36.4] g/dL
RDW 12.5 [11.0-13.0] %
HDW 1.45 [1.39-1.91] g/dL
Platelet 361 [155-393] x10.e3/uL
MPV 8.7 [7.5-14.0] fL
WBC 12.10 H[5.90-11.60]x10.e3/uL
Diff Type Manual
Seg Neut # Manual 10.65 H [4.00-8.20] x10.e3/uL
Band Neut # Manual 0.00 [0.00-0.10] x10.e3/uL
Lymphocyte # Manual 0.97 [0.80-3.60] x10.e3/uL
Monocyte # Manual 0.24 [0.00-0.90] x10.e3/uL
Eosinophil # Manual 0.24 [0.00-1.50] x10.e3/uL
Basophil # Manual 0.00 x10.e3/uL
Seg Neut Pct Manual 88 %
Band Neut Pct Manual 0 %
Lymphocyte Pct Manual 8 %
Monocyte Pct Manual 2 %
Eosinophil Pct Manual 2 %
Basophil Pct Manual 0 %
Reactive Lymphs Present
Platelet Clump Present
Platelet Comment See Below
Procedure Ref Range Units
Lipemia Chem Normal
Icterus Chem Normal
Hemolysis Chem Slight
Urea Nitrogen 16 [5-34] mg/dL
Creatinine 0.5 L [0.7-2.0] mg/dL
Sodium 145 [143-149] mmol/L
Potassium 5.0 [3.4-5.2] mmol/L
Chloride 111 [107-116] mmol/L
TCO2 22 [18-24] mmol/L
Na/K Ratio 29.0 [28.0-45.0]
Anion Gap 17.0 [12.0-22.0] mmol/L
Osmolarity Calc 301.5 [297.0-312.0] mOs/L
Calcium 11.0 H [9.4-10.9] mg/dL
Phosphorus 4.2 [2.1-4.6] mg/dL
Magnesium 1.9 [1.5-2.4] mg/dL
Iron 128 [61-226] ug/dL
Total Protein 5.6 [5.6-7.5] g/dL
Albumin 3.8 [2.8-4.0] g/dL
Globulin Calc1.8 L [2.2-4.1] g/dL
Glucose 105 [80-120] mg/dL
Amylase 583 [234-1,038] U/L
Total Bili 0.2 [0.1-0.4] mg/dL
Direct Bili 0.1 [0.0-0.1] mg/dL
Indirect Bili 0.1 [0.1-0.4] mg/dL
ALP 51 [13-107] U/L
ALT 24 [14-102] U/L
AST 27 [19-34] U/L
CK 124 [33-152] U/L


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

That bloodwork looks good. Nothing jumps out at me. the ones that are a little off (creatinine, etc. are just off a little bit.) She had a WBC that was a little bit high which could indicate an infection. I wouldn't be concerned at any of those numbers at all! 

I didn't see a thyroid though. That would be a t3 or t4.


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for what you're going through--Amberleah Lou Lou is such a precious baby. You have been so good to her, too.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> That bloodwork looks good. Nothing jumps out at me. the ones that are a little off (creatinine, etc. are just off a little bit.) She had a WBC that was a little bit high which could indicate an infection. I wouldn't be concerned at any of those numbers at all!
> 
> I didn't see a thyroid though. That would be a t3 or t4.


these where done back in Nov 2011, I wonder why they didn't check Thyroid. I thought they did, I am calling vet see if they have enough blood to check that too.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Poor Amberleah! HUGS to Ambearleah Lou Lou and you as well miss Theresa!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I would email or call Kim and ask if you need to add anything or change anything. Was she allergic to the Vitamin K or the drugs to knock her out?


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Huly said:


> I would email or call Kim and ask if you need to add anything or change anything. Was she allergic to the Vitamin K or the drugs to knock her out?


I sent Kim an e-mail.. Thank you...


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

CHITheresa said:


> I sent Kim an e-mail.. Thank you...


NP at all!  One thing is the slighest thing you find even personality wise has to be noted. They look at whole body so symptoms, personality, likes dislikes. The slighest things are looked at in holistic.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

I am so surprised how fast that shot took away her hives, and welts. She was so so bad.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So bad news Amberleah lou lou Blood Never clotted and the sample is not good. Yesterday big waste of time and poor Amberleah lou lou went through all that for nothing. My new vet talked for long time with the doctors in University Hospital and they said all the thousands of cases they have never had a dog under 5 years old who had adrenals tumors like think might be her problem. The University hospital Dr Thinks when her Spay was done they didn't get all her ovaries out and I have to take Amberleah to my vet the will put a swab in her vulva and test it see it she still has female hormones still present in few weeks to get her recuperate before going at her again. . 
I am so upset still no answers..Have no idea why blood wont clot another issue now. Was it fish oil or something new!!?? They said her spay she had no problem clotting.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, that's a mystery. I can't imagine them not getting all the ovarian tissue out although I know it can happen. So sad that you and Amerleah Lou Lou have to continue to go through this. Hopefully you will have answers soon and get her on the road to recovery.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Poor baby. I sure hope they can figure out what is going on with her. All my prayers for her. *hugs*


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

I have no idea about her health issues, but please know I am thinking about your baby.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Poor thing! I hope you figure it out soon so she feels better. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Poor Amberleah - hugs and prayers to you both!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Poor little Amberleah Lou lou...she has had to endur more than any little girl should have too..I pray they find an answer to her problems soon...hugs to her....i


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe Look at my poor baby neck after yesterday blood draw. It makes me so sad for her I bet it is sore.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

CHITheresa said:


> Awe Look at my poor baby neck after yesterday blood draw. It makes me so sad for her I bet it is sore.


 Poor baby. Give her a hug for me!


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

Im so sad she has do go through all of this, she is such a precious little baby. I hope they can finally figure out what is wrong with her so she can be a happy, normal little girl. Prayers to you and little amberleah lou lou and gentle little puppy kisses too!


----------

